
China is building a Great Green Wall of trees to stop desertification (2016) - onetimemanytime
http://theplaidzebra.com/china-is-building-a-great-green-wall-of-trees-to-stop-desertification/
======
iso1337
This has the much less interesting name of Three-North Shelter Forest Program
on wikipedia.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Three-
North_Shelter_Forest_Pro...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Three-
North_Shelter_Forest_Program)

It's hard to assess the progress as most sources are from Xinhua, but China
has been doing this since the 70s.

